# Driving route



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello
I'm needing to drive from Santander to les marines just outside of denia and would like to know if anyone can advise of the quickest route I've looked at a few route planners but can't be sure of which route to opt for, I'm not bothered about the tolls as it
Being split 4 ways, would justlike a route that is quick and easy and been done before.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

pg1710 said:


> Hello
> I'm needing to drive from Santander to les marines just outside of denia and would like to know if anyone can advise of the quickest route I've looked at a few route planners but can't be sure of which route to opt for, I'm not bothered about the tolls as it
> Being split 4 ways, would justlike a route that is quick and easy and been done before.


Try ViaMichelin: Maps, route planner, route finder, UK maps, European maps, hotel booking, travel guides and select 'quickest' from the options.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Another really good one: Travel Itineraries for Spain, Restaurants, Maps of Valencia, Madrid, Barcelona? Guia Repsol

Going through Zaragoza may be super-expensive, toll wise, but at least it takes you through La Rioja! A winery would be a pretty overnight stop!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive done it to Oliva a number of times, and straight down to Zaragoza and over to just North of Valencia is a breeze.

Came back from Bilbao a few weeks ago and it took 6.5 hours. Mostly dual carriageway all the way and the tolls are not that steep, about €30


----------



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Ive done it to Oliva a number of times, and straight down to Zaragoza and over to just North of Valencia is a breeze.
> 
> Came back from Bilbao a few weeks ago and it took 6.5 hours. Mostly dual carriageway all the way and the tolls are not that steep, about €30


Thanks,

Any chance you could give me the route in full i reckon bilboa to santander is about another hour hopefully


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pg1710 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Any chance you could give me the route in full i reckon bilboa to santander is about another hour hopefully


Yes Santander is an extra hour.
Just go on to viavichelin.com and type in Bilbao / Denia, fastest route. It takes you down from Bilbao straight to Zaragoze, past teruel and over to about 15 kms North of Valencia, and then straight down the motorway to your turnoff


ViaMichelin routes from Bilbao to Dénia


----------

